# Can a contractor/Repairman refuse to provide me with a receipt for parts?



## lim1017 (Jan 13, 2014)

First off i know this is a DIY forum, and i didnt do this project my self... but I do not know of any other place i can ask this question.. (if someone can redirect me that would be great)



I recently had a boiler break down in for a small rental unit


I called in someone to take a look at it, he told me the motor/pump needed to be replaced and that it would cost $1,000 for the parts + his hourly wage. I did not have time to go around gathering quotes, tenants with no heat etc.


after the work was complete i asked if I could see his receipt for the part he bought to verify that he did in fact spend $1,000 on parts/materials etc.

After a bit of back and forth he basically refused to even show me the reciept. And said he would take me to small claims court if I refused to pay


This is what was said in an email

"Sorry that is not the way it is done in the business world, no company gives or show their receipt to their customers. I bought the pump and l sold it to you. You agreed on the price."

I did not agree to buy a pump from him for 1,000, I agreed to have him fix my boiler and he said he needed to buy a pump for 1,000.

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I think you are in trouble---he has the right to buy his parts wholesale and add a mark up--retail---

He may be a scoundrel or he may not---but he is selling parts and services--and he told you the part was $1000 and you gave him the go ahead to install it--

What he paid for it is not really relevant.----

Don't think I'm defending his prices---I'm just answering your question.--Mike---


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm with Mike. If you get your car fixed at a shop, you wouldn't expect to see the mechanic's parts cost. If you eat at Waffle House, the cook wouldn't show you what he paid for raw bacon and eggs.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

ratherbefishing said:


> I'm with Mike. If you get your car fixed at a shop, you wouldn't expect to see the mechanic's parts cost. If you eat at Waffle House, the cook wouldn't show you what he paid for raw bacon and eggs.



Exactly. He gave you a price, you accepted, he completed the work to satisfaction, done deal. 

It does sound like he handled it poorly. If it was me, I would simply have written you a bill of sale for the part. You bought it from him after all. How is this different than buying any other product through a third party like in the examples given above...?..


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No one would stay in business for long if they sold you an item for what it cost.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Tell you what. If you can get Walmart to tell you what they pay wholesale for things you buy there, I would tell you what I give wholesale for carpet and supplies.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

You do however have the right to know that he truly replaced the pump. He can either do this by showing you the receipt showing that he bought the pump (he can black out the price if he wants to) or actually better than that he can give you the old pump that he replaced.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

If you have doubts as to whether the pump was replaced or was replaced but maybe not with a new one(which was not agreed on) have the contractor take you to court and use that as your defense.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

If you want to know how much markup was on the pump, locate its model number and call around. You may find that the contractor only made a couple bucks on it.


----------



## lim1017 (Jan 13, 2014)

Well My train of thought was. I am paying this guy for his services. He is tradesmen not a retailer of parts.

What harm can it be to ask for a reciept to show he did in fact buy the part he said he did at the price etc.

I guess I am mistaken

Thanks for the responses though everyone


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm a tradesman-happens that my trade is plumbing.
How about this-
I'm replacing your toilet and you decide you want a Gerber Viper EB toilet.
I say I can do it for $425. I don't need to tell you what the toilet cost, or my labor rate- all that matters is the contract price of $425
It's like retail- cost of goods + labor + mark up, profit = selling price


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

lim1017 said:


> Well My train of thought was. I am paying this guy for his services. He is tradesmen not a retailer of parts.
> 
> What harm can it be to ask for a reciept to show he did in fact buy the part he said he did at the price etc.


Obviously you and the contractor did not each have the same understanding of what was meant by "the cost of the pump is $1000."

Seems like you assumed the contractor paid $1000 for the pump. You should of specifically asked that question beforehand. Or you could of paid him for his time to diagnose the problem, buy the pump on your own and pay someone to install it.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Only an rookie would show you the receipt. That is not how it is done in the business world. You agreed on the price, now you want to change the terms of the agreement. If a customers sees the receipt they want to ask you 15 minutes worth of questions. Even a handyman around here will not show receipts. If he takes you to court you will lose, it will be on your record, and you will pay his legal costs.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Plus you can plan on him never coming back if you ever need service again.


----------



## lim1017 (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't know about you guys.. but I expect a contrator to make his money from repairs and services. . Not flipping parts/materials...

The examples about wal-mart and such do not apply imo. because when I go to walmart I expect they make money on whatever I buy from them.

I agreed to his hourly rate. I did not agree to buy a part from him. He told me he's at the supplier and the part costs 1000. In my mind I am agreeing to him buying the part for me and me paying him for his labour. 

I will be paying him but I feel like I was mislead.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

lim1017 said:


> I agreed to his hourly rate. I did not agree to buy a part from him. He told me he's at the supplier and the part costs 1000. In my mind I am agreeing to him buying the part for me and me paying him for his labour.
> 
> I will be paying him but I feel like I was mislead.


One element of a contract is that the parties must reach mutual assent or a " meeting of the minds". It is clear that you and the contractor did not have this therefore you had no valid contract with him. Find out how much the part cost and pay him for that with a separate check and on the memo line write "parts reimbursement". 

Then pay him his hourly rate that you agreed to and be sure to include the time he spent picking up parts.

If he takes you to court, with no clear-cut offer and acceptance in writing, it is not a certainty that a Judge would grant this contractor his price on the part. It is worth a try. Stand on your principles.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

mj12 said:


> If he takes you to court you will lose.


If he takes you to court, with no clear-cut offer and acceptance in writing, it is not a certainty that a Judge would grant this contractor his price on the part.



mj12 said:


> it will be on your record.


If a dispute over a repair is the worse thing on your record, then I say big deal.



mj12 said:


> and you will pay his legal costs.


What a few extra dollars to stand on principle.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

lim1017 said:


> I don't know about you guys.. *but I expect a contrator to make his money from repairs and services. . Not flipping parts/materials...*
> 
> The examples about wal-mart and such do not apply imo. because when I go to walmart I expect they make money on whatever I buy from them.
> 
> ...


Ayuh,... Then you just Don't understand how Business works,....

The Parts, are a part of the man's Services,...

You agreed, Pay up,...


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Plus you can plan on him never coming back if you ever need service again.


 Or, if it like it is in my town, nobody else either. We all talk to each other. The guys I know all mention the customers they have problems with. Kind of a black list of sorts. If they call, the price quote goes higher


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

In your first post, you say the contractor told you the price was $1000 + his hourly rate. In post #15 you state you did not agree to the cost of parts, only his hourly rate. I'm confused.

Í would expect that if you phone around for the price of ONE pump, you will probably be quoted the price your contractor charged, or possibly slightly higher.

If he showed you bills totalling $1100 for parts, would you pay him an extra $100?

If you only want to pay his hourly rate, be sure to include driving time to and from the job, as well as to and from the parts store, and any time he spent waiting in the store for service; not just his time on the job site.

Or you could just stiff the guy, he won't be coming back to work for you again anyway.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

What service trade shows wholesale cost of parts and markup?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

lim1017 said:


> Well My train of thought was. I am paying this guy for his services. He is tradesmen not a retailer of parts.
> 
> What harm can it be to ask for a reciept to show he did in fact buy the part he said he did at the price etc.
> 
> ...


 

"he won't be coming back to work for you again anyway."

My guess is that the op won't be coming back here to view the 18 posts of humiliation. 

Tough crowd to learn from...even with the admission that he was mistaken. At least he was gracious enough to thank everyone..


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've had a few customers try to pull this on me before.
One guy I thought was a friend was trying to open up a restaurant so I did not mark up any of the materials.
His book keeper convinced him I was ripping him off so he went to my supplier behind my back and wanted to look at my receipts.
The real reason the bookkeeper back stabbed me was her son in law was also a contractor and wanted him to do the work instead.
I quit because if the distrust and going behind my back and he took over.
Funny part is he charged $20.00 more an hour then I did, marked up all the materials and added 10% extra to every invoice to cover misc. cost.
Kama.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

lim1017 said:


> I don't know about you guys.. but I expect a contrator to make his money from repairs and services. . Not flipping parts/materials...
> 
> The examples about wal-mart and such do not apply imo. because when I go to walmart I expect they make money on whatever I buy from them.
> 
> ...


 
here is what you said , I called in someone to take a look at it, he told me the motor/pump needed to be replaced and that it would cost $1,000 for the parts + his hourly wage. I did not have time to go around gathering quotes , this my take on it you agreed and he fixed it, he doesn't have to show you nothing , even if he got the part for free, that is his busisness, the unit is working fine?? the parts + his hourly wage pay the man like you said you were going to do the line above is the next case , the parts + his hourly wage , i been in busisness for about 50 yrs and retired now , now if you hire a handy man and you tell him to go buy the part's and here is the money , bring me my recipet than that is different my 3 cents no recipt needed


----------



## ahrens (Apr 11, 2011)

Pretty much everything I was going to say has been covered already by everyone else. There is always a markup, at a place i used to work at the markup was rather steep. In the service van there was the parts/price book that had our cost and what the customer would pay. So say on your fireplace your fan went and needed to be replaced in the book the cost wouldve been something like $236 and the customer wouldve been paying close to $500 for it. The markup is there for the contractor to pay his bills...

Registration fees, insurance, vehichles leases/payments, paying employees....

In my eyes that is actually not that bad of a bill for the work done.

I also agree with whoever said that you may burn bridges with the contractor/other local contractors. Also in the service van price book was a do not service list with customers that either A) wouldnt pay B)were rude swearing name calling other ignorant stuff on the phone or when the tech was there. C)storys from other techs saying the person is horrible to work for


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Please do not flame the OP---this member learned a hard lesson and took the high road----and agreed to pay the bill----

I think we have all been scalped by a mechanic or other service provider----

I know I have been----I was flaming mad and stomping my feet ,rather like this member---be nice---I think this member is taking this rather well actually---Mike----


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

rosem637 said:


> One element of a contract is that the parties must reach mutual assent or a " meeting of the minds". It is clear that you and the contractor did not have this therefore you had no valid contract with him. Find out how much the part cost and pay him for that with a separate check and on the memo line write "parts reimbursement".
> 
> Then pay him his hourly rate that you agreed to and be sure to include the time he spent picking up parts.
> 
> If he takes you to court, with no clear-cut offer and acceptance in writing, it is not a certainty that a Judge would grant this contractor his price on the part. It is worth a try. Stand on your principles.


I think there was a "meeting of the minds" when the OP said to go ahead and make the repair. He/she could have gotten other quotes.


----------



## Rango (Dec 13, 2013)

lim1017 said:


> I don't know about you guys.. but I expect a contrator to make his money from repairs and services. . Not flipping parts/materials....


You had a very wrong idea on how business works. That pump gets marked up every time it changes hands, yours are not exempt.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Rango said:


> You had a very wrong idea on how business works. That pump gets marked up every time it changes hands, yours are not exempt.


Exactly. A friend of mine is the service manager at a large car dealership. He installs parts for customers all the time. He has a wholesale (dealer) cost for the part, and a retail price for the part.

In town I deal with two supply houses for parts. One of them provides a suggested retail price on the invoice when I get parts. Most of the guys I know around town either use that suggested price or something close to it based on their costing and pricing structure. I recall some of the auto parts places do the same. In both cases, if you went into the place without being a contractor/account holder, you would be charged the retail price.

When I do work for my good customers, I discount from the retail price based on how good of a customer they are


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

lim1017 said:


> I don't know about you guys.. but I expect a contrator to make his money from repairs and services. . Not flipping parts/materials...
> 
> The examples about wal-mart and such do not apply imo. because when I go to walmart I expect they make money on whatever I buy from them.
> 
> ...



You can also look at it this way. We will say this pump and other parts cost $1,000. The contractor buys parts from the same supply house for the last 20 years. The supply house gives him a 15% discount for loyalty. So the parts cost him $850.00 for being a loyal customer and probably has bought 15 of these pumps/motors what ever before.

Also he is under no obligation to show you anything other then a final price. Where he messed up is when he said "it will be $1,000 for parts". Where as he should have just said to fix this properly it will cost $X,XXX Cost break downs are for information only, he doesn't have to provide it. It only opens doors for problems like this.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

1985gt said:


> Cost break downs are for information only, he doesn't have to provide it. It only opens doors for problems like this.


True he doesn't have to do anything, but then on the same note the customer doesn't have to hire the guy. I for one always insist on a price breakdown and labor breakdown. Now I dont mean list every wire nut, every cable clamp, every switch I mean just a total parts price.

There are a lot of true professionals out there that do not have a problem breaking down price/labor.


----------



## eharri3 (Jul 31, 2013)

Supply houses and other vendors sell to contractors for a cheaper price than they do to the general public. Not just for home repairs but for most types of trades. It'll be the same with your mechanic. He's not marking up whatever he's putting on your car. He's profitting on the parts by buying them for less than the parts store will sell them to you and then charging you retail. Unless you have an account and buy 10 boilers and a bunch of other big ticket items per month, you ain't getting that same price that the repair guy paid. It will very often be what is on his estimate or higher.

Neither the tradesman nor the vendor usually like to discuss the true part cost with the general public because it causes these sorts of problems. The way I look at it is it's reasonable for you to expect to buy a boiler from the repairman at a cost that won't be totally out of whack from if you went to any retail establishment and bought it yourself. But that is not at all the same as saying you deserve to get it from him at his cost. That's basically asking him to hand over his wholesale discount to you, and there is no good reason whatsoever for him to do it. It does not benefit him in the least to provide the service of driving out to buy the item, load it onto his truck, and transport it to your location. Remember, that process burns up time and gas money above and beyond what he is charging you for his hourly rate to change out the unit. And I know you would probably take issue with it if he started his time estimate from when he turned on his truck and pulled out to go to the supply house that morning.

If you play that card he would be totally in the right to tell you to call him once you have the boiler purchased and dropped off in the unit along with all necessary extra parts and he'll come by to take care of the labor. And if there is extra parts that you forgot, he'll charge the retail price of the parts plus his hourly rate to run back to the supply house and get them.

I have never once asked a licensed repairman for a receipt. My handyman is a different matter. He just charges me his hourly rate and marks nothing up, but that's because he's buying the parts as a retail customer then cutting me slack on the labor. So he has no wiggle room because he knows I can just jump in the truck and run to Home Depot or Lowes to double check or buy it myself if I have any doubts.


----------



## collegetry (Feb 7, 2012)

eharri3 said:


> If you play that card he would be totally in the right to tell you to call him once you have the boiler dropped off in the unit along with all necessary spare parts and he'll come by to take care of the labor


That would be a bonanza for all involved.


----------



## eharri3 (Jul 31, 2013)

rosem637 said:


> That would be a bonanza for all involved.


No, I think it would be a loss for both of you. He would loose the part mark up and it would cost you extra time and work without saving you anything.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't know about the other trades, buy if the customer insists on buying all the supplies, unless they would follow a list that I give them, I have no interest in the job. 
I have had customers buy cheap adhesive, cheap seam tape and cheap metal, and then want me to install for less and expect me to guarantee the installations. I give them a price and when they agree to it, that includes materials (if I supply carpet, pad etc. ) and labor. 
It really is none of their business what I pay for stuff. 
I figure a markup on supplies as part of my labor. I get a small discount and mark it back up to retail. The customer pays no more for supplies than if they bought it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This is turning into a good educational thread--OP I hope you don't mind--your unpleasant situation is going to help many others--they are learning the inside secrets and methods that service providers and contractors use ---

Everyone--carry on----


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

lim1017..all service companies rely on a mark up on all parts they purchase to help offset the cost of doing business .. this helps cover the cost of taxes, insurance, payroll, daily operating cost etc... this company and all others will do the same thing....its called doing business sorry you feel cheated but it is what it is....you will be doing right by paying his bill ....shows your an upright guy.. maybe next time you need service you will be able to understand better...even after 40 yrs in business Iam still learning....ben sr


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

One thing that hasn't been mentioned. The consumer buys the part from the tradesman. The tradesman sells at retail and provides a receipt/invoice for parts (at retail) and services rendered. The consumer can now expect some warranty on labor AND parts from that tradesman. After all, he purchased the part from the tradesman, not the distributor or manufacturer. 
Do you fellas agree?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

ratherbefishing said:


> One thing that hasn't been mentioned. The consumer buys the part from the tradesman. The tradesman sells at retail and provides a receipt/invoice for parts (at retail) and services rendered. The consumer can now expect some warranty on labor AND parts from that tradesman. After all, he purchased the part from the tradesman, not the distributor or manufacturer.
> Do you fellas agree?


Agreed- warranty is part of cost.

Very seldom though do I show material costs. Usually just the bottom line price. Also, very seldom do I do T&M jobs. Mostly lump sum. Some shops call it "menu pricing" 
I'll itemize whats included in the contract though so both parties know the scope of work
Example- disposal replacement, incl. new x/xhp disp, new ptrap and disp kit = $xxx.xx
No one needs to know my material costs- just the bottom line


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I come from the automotive field. Itemized parts and labor on the customer copy is the standard. But it's none of the customer's business what we pay for parts and supplies. And we warrantied the whole job. If a part went south, we went to bat for the customer.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't know how it works anywhere else but I get my contractors discount on supplies (about 15%) and end up charging you retail. 

You pay no more than if you were to purchase the part your self but I get the 15% commission. 

That aside I'd at least wonder why a part cost an even $1000. What are the odds of my price plus markup coming out to an even number like that?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

ratherbefishing said:


> I come from the automotive field. Itemized parts and labor on the customer copy is the standard. But it's none of the customer's business what we pay for parts and supplies. And we warrantied the whole job. If a part went south, we went to bat for the customer.


 I was a certified mechanic many years ago. Not a trade I would want to do now. Too many parts are junk. I recently replaced the fuel pump on my work van three times before I got a good one. Replaced the alternator twice. Bad enough to do it for myself, wouldn't want to do it for a customer free.


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

someone needs to close this thread the op knows hes wrong as hes has only chimed in twice, if he thinks that he is going to have any company do it differently than good luck to him, now if he had said to the contractor in the beginning before the work the contractor could have asked the supplier to "prepare" a reciept that gave him he wanted, bottom line this guy is going to burn alot of bridges and finding someone to do repairs may be hard., my advise next time go spend the time and effort and buy it youre self and pay hourly for the diagnoses and installation let us know how close the charges are to the fixed rate


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

rusty baker said:


> Don't know about the other trades, buy if the customer insists on buying all the supplies, unless they would follow a list that I give them, I have no interest in the job.
> .


I would suggest to you that it depends on the customer and the situation.

Residential clients of course are a bit of a risk for obvious reasons when it comes to supplying parts, but the commercial side is very much different. You work with the parts which are specified and/or supplied, or you don't get the job (there is always somebody else)... and there are perfectly valid reasons for this. An apartment building for example wants the same kitchen deck set in all the units. It's much easier to stock parts and teach the on-sight staff to make (minor) repairs on the single brand. If there are 15 or 20 different brands then changing a simple o-ring becomes a more complicated affair.

I actually work for our Government in low income housing and do a lot of tendering and contracting out. For the most part we specify exactly what parts you are allowed to use and if you happen to go on a little tangent and install that deck set which has been kicking around in the back of your truck for the last 2 years or so, we will tell you to take it out and install the specified parts at your own expense.... or you won't get paid.


----------



## Rango (Dec 13, 2013)

Bob Sanders said:


> Residential clients of course are a bit of a risk for obvious reasons when it comes to supplying parts, but the commercial side is very much different. You work with the parts which are specified and/or supplied, or you don't get the job (there is always somebody else)... .


There is always someone else for anything, that's no reason to take on a project. I would have no problem with a customer supplied part but it would not be warranted by me. Same if the part was specified. That's true for residential or commercial, there is no difference.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Rango said:


> I would have no problem with a customer supplied part but it would not be warranted by me. Same if the part was specified.


That's fair enough. But on the other hand if you break it while installing, you get to buy another one.

I remember this one job we hired a crew to do. Install 70 danfoss (heating) zone valves in a small apartment block. These valves are directional dependent and the arrows are stamped right on them. In spite of that, about 40 of them went in backwards.

They of course were told to remedy the situation (at their own expense) and they did, but they broke 3 valves while reversing them. They tried to bill us for 3 new ones because they "don't warranty our parts". Well... that didn't go very far.


----------



## Rango (Dec 13, 2013)

Bob Sanders said:


> They of course were told to remedy the situation (at their own expense) and they did, but they broke 3 valves while reversing them. They tried to bill us for 3 new ones because they "don't warranty our parts". Well... that didn't go very far.


Of course they should replace them but it doesn't sound like they should have been doing the job in the first place.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

rosem637 said:


> True he doesn't have to do anything, but then on the same note the customer doesn't have to hire the guy. I for one always insist on a price breakdown and labor breakdown. Now I dont mean list every wire nut, every cable clamp, every switch I mean just a total parts price.
> 
> There are a lot of true professionals out there that do not have a problem breaking down price/labor.


No he didn't have to hire him. The contractor gave him a price, they agreed upon it. I honestly don't think I would ever do a material break down for a customer. I would do a labor/materials but not break down all the materials. 

Either way if you want us to do your project you will pay the mark ups. 

Now we inventory a fair amount of material for two reasons. It's there when were/the customer is ready for the project to start and it is cheaper for both the customer and us. 

If we ordered material for ever 10 sq job, the delivery charges would suck, we would have to make sure someone is around to unload it, ect. If we buy two truck loads of materials that would do 20-30 10 sq jobs, we only have to unload it once, and only have one delivery charge. A OTR delivery charge is much less then the 50-75-150 whatever the supply house charges to deliver. Plus when you order more material you get it for a lesser price. 

On the customer end, all of these costs get passed on to you, just like they do to us from the supplier/manufactures end. We have to pay for taxes, "overhead" (storing the materials) and make a bit of a profit on the materials. Why wouldn't we we are the ones dealing with them not you.

The problem with the owner buying the materials is, they may buy some off brand or 2nds and not know it and they most likely pay more for it. 

Interesting fact I just looked up. Menards currently sells a roll of 60 mill 20X100 EPDM for $1,598.00 or $1,422.22 with the 11% rebate. No taxes included. You also don't know what plant or who's it is, no warranty or one you will fight to get honored. Now if you had a 20 sq low slope roof that you wanted us to do and used our material, that same roll would be around the $1,450.00-$1,600.00 after all taxes overhead ect. You could then get a full warranty, not something you would get with supplying your own parts. You would also know who it was from, as the labels would be right there on the roll. 

But hey we are all just trying to rip someone off now aren't we :wink:


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Rango said:


> Of course they should replace them but it doesn't sound like they should have been doing the job in the first place.


Lol!

Funny... that's what I said.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

1985gt said:


> Now we inventory a fair amount of material for two reasons. It's there when were/the customer is ready for the project to start and it is cheaper for both the customer and us.


There are however problems in keeping an inventory which makes the savings not worth it in some minds..... Theft is one of those problems, and fire risk is the other.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Most service providers--plumbers and electricians in particular, stock a lot of parts on the truck---and yes,many become truck worn or broken and that shrinkage is one reason for the service guy to charge a premium for the parts.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Bob Sanders said:


> There are however problems in keeping an inventory which makes the savings not worth it in some minds..... Theft is one of those problems, and fire risk is the other.


The "premium" charged also included the insurance to cover such issues, although theft isn't as much of a problem for us but it can happen. 


Some contractors inventory items, some don't. Both have their positives and negitives. This is just the way we do it, and have done it for years.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Inventory also is taxed every year.
Make 0 since just the way it is.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Inventory also is taxed every year.
> Make 0 since just the way it is.


 Its taxed every year because it is assumed you turn over all inventory in a 12 month period. 

You get charged tax on your supplies because you are supposed to charge your customers tax when you sell them....


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

lim1017 said:


> I don't know about you guys.. but I expect a contrator to make his money from repairs and services. . Not flipping parts/materials...
> 
> The examples about wal-mart and such do not apply imo. because when I go to walmart I expect they make money on whatever I buy from them.
> 
> ...


No contractor will ever go out of his/her way to spend the time needed to find the correct part, go fetch the park, drive it to your home, install it AND warranty it. Part of the markup is for S&H, and part is for warranty. 

Contractors also don't normally install parts gotten by the customer and warranty them. 

It is not unreasonable for the tradesman to markup his/her price. There is absolutely no difference between this and an auto mechanic. Do you really believe that the part your mechanic replaced was sold at cost?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Would have been nice if the OP would have stated what motor/pump needed replaced.

Some VS blower motors do cost in the $1,000.00 range wholesale.


----------

